# Open invite to the trad shooters



## reylamb (Mar 19, 2009)

Last Chance Archery up in Pendergrass is going to be putting on a shoot Memorial Day weekend.  While we definitely will be having a bunch of compounders, we are also having a trad class and an Olympic styler recurve class.  Everyone is invited.

It will be a mixed format, multi-venue shoot.  We will do 6 Vegas ends where x's count as 11, we will do 10 unknown 3D, and we will do a 1/2 a field (14 targets).......in other words lots and lots and lots of arrows.......

Here is the thread with the informational flyer:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=318929


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Mar 20, 2009)

HEY GANG

I'm not much on the Vegas ends...to each his own...but if you have never shot a field round, it is an experience you won't forget.  14 targets ranging in yardage from 15 feet to 80 yds, 4 arrows at each target.  Now normally this is something you should be practiced for, but if you have never done it , 

I HIGHLY RECOMEMND IT.

I wish we could get a NFAA Field Circuit going in Georgia.

I will do everything I can to be there.

Thanks for the invite.

Is it a two day ora one day event?  How 'bout more details about location, starting times, and cost.


----------



## reylamb (Mar 20, 2009)

PAPALAPIN said:


> HEY GANG
> 
> I'm not much on the Vegas ends...to each his own...but if you have never shot a field round, it is an experience you won't forget.  14 targets ranging in yardage from 15 feet to 80 yds, 4 arrows at each target.  Now normally this is something you should be practiced for, but if you have never done it ,
> 
> ...



Papa, trust me, there is an underground movement afoot to resurrect field archery.........but I don't want to let the cat out of the bag too much too soon.  Needless to say field has become the forgotten part of archery in these parts.  Having said that, once folks shoot it and realize how great of an event it is, I think there will be demand to get more field ranges all over the place....I hope.

Details....

The shoot is the 23rd or 24th of May.  You can shoot both days if you want, or only one day if you want. Classes will be at a minimum as this is the first year doing it.  For now we are planning a trad class and an Olympic style recurve class.  We also hope to have a free pig roast/bbq, and we are working on that now.

Format....
6 ends of a Vegas round, with the X counting as an 11
10 unknown 3D targets
1/2 field shoot, 14 targets, 4 arrows each

More details.......
The tournament registration is $20 if you want to compete.  Registration will be from 8 - 10 am each day, shooting will start at 1030.  Practice areas will also be setup.  It depends on the attendance as to how we start and where we start.  Currently we plan on doing the vegas/3d before the BBQ, and the field range after....but that may change depending on the turnout.

However, for a mere $5 you can shoot "just for fun."  If you only want to shoot the 3D and the field, you can.  If you don't feel like shooting the 80 yard walkup, skip it.  This is all just for fun if you just want to try field for the first time you can just shoot field.  The $5 cost to shoot will help cover target costs and cover my expenses I am taking out of my pocket, flyers, registration paperwork, scorecards, etc.  That is a heck of a bargain for a whole days worth of flinging arrows......

If you want to shoot Saturday and Sunday you can, it will be an extra $5 to shoot both days, whichever venues you want or don't want to shoot.  If you just want to shoot the field course both days, it will be $10........you guys can get your own side games going however you want.

The shoot is in Pendergrass, GA.  The address on the flyer is wrong, but close enough to get you there.  It is actually 619 Hubert Pittman Road, not 661, not sure how I screwed that one up.

For what it is worth, the field range is setup all the time.  I am sure if you guys want to get some type of trad only shoot up there some weekend Leon would be more than happy to have y'all, just let me know and I can try to get it setup for you guys......


----------



## Dennis (Mar 20, 2009)

Guys this sounds like fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Mar 20, 2009)

RAYLAMB

Glad to see y'all get this going.  If you do get the NFAA movement going, I definitely want to be part of the Traditional section.

As far as passing on the 80 yd target, no way...it was always my favorite.  Nothing like watching a shaft arch up and fall into the "spot".  That's why it is called "ARCH-ery"

Can I win an official  NFAA 20 pin?  Haven't won one of those in 41 years.

TRUST ME GANG...You're not going to want to miss this one.


----------



## reylamb (Mar 20, 2009)

PAPALAPIN said:


> RAYLAMB
> 
> Glad to see y'all get this going.  If you do get the NFAA movement going, I definitely want to be part of the Traditional section.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, we can not offer any NFAA pins or anything else at this time.........considering it is not a sanctioned NFAA event since we are not using their 72 classes!!!!!!

However, having said that, this range will be the same range that the official GBAA/NFAA state field shoot will be shot on, so it would be good practice for that shoot, if you want to shoot the state shoot.....and I can guarantee you, well maybe not guarantee with GBAA these days, but they should have the 20 pins for that shoot......and I will stop there before going on with my GBAA soap box......


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Mar 20, 2009)

I know yo can't.  to win a 20 pin you have to bwe a NFAA member anyway.

PM sent


----------



## Al33 (Mar 20, 2009)

DENNIS said:


> Guys this sounds like fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yes it does!!!!

Thanks reylamb for the invite and I hope you have a VERY successful event. Sure sounds like you are doing all the right things. 

I would love to see a good showing of sticks and curves there and will put this on my calendar.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 20, 2009)

I'll definately try to be there!


----------



## dutchman (Mar 21, 2009)

I live too close to Pendergrass to let this one pass by...


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Apr 26, 2009)

About a mont away


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Apr 26, 2009)

Looks like I'll be needing some more arrows.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Apr 27, 2009)

As much as I want to make this one, looks like I will have to miss it.  Too much going on that weekend.

If you have never had the opportunity to shoot a Field Round, you should make it if at all possile.


----------



## SOS (Apr 27, 2009)

Wish I was closer...but may still consider it.

Sounds fun.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (May 4, 2009)

You won't regret it Steve. If there was any way I could be there, I would, but I have to be out oftown that weekend.


----------



## dpoole (May 4, 2009)

Is that the same weekend as the TBG northern zone shoot? and the Appling shoot?


----------



## dutchman (May 18, 2009)

This weekend...

Anybody planning on going to shoot?


----------



## Dennis (May 18, 2009)

Im thinking about it


----------



## dutchman (May 18, 2009)

DENNIS said:


> Im thinking about it



Me, too. Pendergrass is too close for me to let it slip by.


----------



## Necedah (May 18, 2009)

*Pendergrass*

I'm shooting.
It is going to be intersting to try the different events with a recurve. I've never heard of Vegas Rounds.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (May 18, 2009)

dutchman said:


> This weekend...
> 
> Anybody planning on going to shoot?



I am planning on Sat but trying to get my peeps organized is like herding cats


----------



## dutchman (May 19, 2009)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> I am planning on Sat but trying to get my peeps organized is like herding cats



Your peeps?

You talking about AJ and Courtney? Bring 'em with you and come on...


----------



## PAPALAPIN (May 19, 2009)

GUYS

If you have never shot a Field Round, do yourself a favor and make this one.   14 targets ranging from 15 feet to 80 yards, four arrows at each target.   If you have a light weight bow, I suggest you use it.   Thats 56 shots, not counting your practice rounds.  Your heavy weight 3-D traditional bow will eat your lunch on this one.

I would give anything to make this one, but unfortunately we have to leave Sunday Morning for a week in St Simons GA so I will have to miss it.


----------



## Dennis (May 19, 2009)

Sounds like ive talked Rodger into going. also sounds like im going to wish i had a lighter bow


----------



## PAPALAPIN (May 19, 2009)

Dennis

I got a 20 # L'il Bear I can loan ya.


----------



## dutchman (May 19, 2009)

DENNIS said:


> Sounds like ive talked Rodger into going. also sounds like im going to wish i had a lighter bow



56 shots is nothing. You can handle it!

What time y'all gonna try to be there?


----------



## Jake Allen (May 19, 2009)

Looks like I can make the trip. Can I launch some arras with you folks?


----------



## dutchman (May 19, 2009)

Jake Allen said:


> Looks like I can make the trip. Can I launch some arras with you folks?



Good deal. What time are you going to try to be there? We'll all try to hook up and shoot the course(s) together so we can all laugh at me.


----------



## Jake Allen (May 19, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Good deal. What time are you going to try to be there? We'll all try to hook up and shoot the course(s) together so we can all laugh at me.



How about 9 or so? The info above says shooting starts at 10:30; are these bankers or something?

Laugh at you, laugh at me. At least we can look out for arrows. I'll most likley shoot 60 yards at the 80 yard target, then 60 at the 40 yard spot.


----------



## Dennis (May 19, 2009)

Jack thanks for the offer but i dont think that bow will like my 600 grain arrows


----------



## dutchman (May 19, 2009)

Jake Allen said:


> How about 9 or so? The info above says shooting starts at 10:30; are these bankers or something?
> 
> Laugh at you, laugh at me. At least we can look out for arrows. I'll most likley shoot 60 yards at the 80 yard target, then 60 at the 40 yard spot.



PM sent...


----------



## PAPALAPIN (May 19, 2009)

Dennis and Steve...look for me...I may be able to make it.

If so, I will try to drag Al with me


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (May 19, 2009)

PAPALAPIN said:


> Dennis and Steve...look for me...I may be able to make it.
> 
> If so, I will try to drag Al with me



I've been putting pressure on him and Pigmy. If I can get Courtney to go I'm sure Al will jump in the truck!


----------



## Necedah (May 20, 2009)

I'll be there at 9:00 also. Sure would like to shoot with some TBG people.


----------



## reylamb (May 21, 2009)

Jake Allen said:


> How about 9 or so? The info above says shooting starts at 10:30; are these bankers or something?
> 
> Laugh at you, laugh at me. At least we can look out for arrows. I'll most likley shoot 60 yards at the 80 yard target, then 60 at the 40 yard spot.



Brief snipet on that for now, but there has been a change on those times.......once you have a group you can go out and shoot, no waiting around until 1030.......although we had good intentions on the 1030, but we threw those out the window.....remember, us wheelie bow guys gotta get everything greased up before we head out


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (May 21, 2009)

Jake Allen said:


> How about 9 or so? The info above says shooting starts at 10:30; are these bankers or something?
> 
> Laugh at you, laugh at me. At least we can look out for arrows. I'll most likley shoot 60 yards at the 80 yard target, then 60 at the 40 yard spot.





reylamb said:


> Brief snipet on that for now, but there has been a change on those times.......once you have a group you can go out and shoot, no waiting around until 1030.......although we had good intentions on the 1030, but we threw those out the window.....remember, us wheelie bow guys gotta get everything greased up before we head out



Yeah we should get there early and shoot.
No sense in getting stuck behind a group of slow moving wheelie shooters. How many times do they check the wind, check distance, look at the target 10 times to see if it moved, fix their eyeliner, double check the sights, add more lipstick, and finally shoot?


----------



## reylamb (May 21, 2009)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Yeah we should get there early and shoot.
> No sense in getting stuck behind a group of slow moving wheelie shooters. How many times do they check the wind, check distance, look at the target 10 times to see if it moved, fix their eyeliner, double check the sights, add more lipstick, and finally shoot?



Hey, I resemble that remark

We had planned on doing shotgun starts beginning at 1030 am.  However, it is just not practical for us.  We have 10 3D targets, but only 7 lanes for the indoor, and 14 field targets, so the numbers were just not even so it is too difficult to organize.  We are still planning on running the indoor semi-organized to try to avoid confusion.  There will basically be shooting times and lines for the indoor every 1.5 to 2 hours, which we can handle 28 shooters at a time.  

We were also going to have an informal "safety meeting" at 10am to cover ground rules, etc, and have a basic "field archery 101" for folks that have never shot field before.  Since field has all but died in GA we figured that would have been needed.  Now we are just going to go over brief explanations when needed as groups head out.

The biggest reasons though are that some folks want to show up and start shooting immediately and we do not know what to expect for attendance.  The show up and shoot part we can take care of with casual starts when folks show up.  The attendance is still the great unknown.  My goal for the weekend is 150 shooters.  The reality is that I would not be suprised if there are 50 total or 300 total.  Just in case I have printed, copied and cut enough scorecards for 400 shooters.

For the individual that asked what a Vegas Round is, well it is pretty straightforward, it is indoor, paper targets at 20 yards.  The freakcurverswill use the large single spot multi-colored faces as opposed to the 3 spot "Vegas" face.  

Now, for the important question.  What is the "max" distance y'all are used to shooting?  I know the NGA 3D circuit usually has the trad guys at a 20 yard max, but would 30 be too much?  25?  No limit????  I also realize that most trad shooters really don't care and will fling em from anywhere, but is there some type of standard y'all are used to?


----------



## dutchman (May 21, 2009)

Let's hear it for the freakcurvers!


----------



## Necedah (May 21, 2009)

*Distances*

30 yards max is fine with me for traditional.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (May 21, 2009)

I am going to try to make it.  I will have to show up early, and leave early.

I wil lbreinga few target weight bows with me if some of you guys want to try them instead of heavy hunting bows.

If you can, try to bring a few light weigh arrows line 1816's and such.  I don't mind you guys using my bows, but you can loose your own arrows.  I wil ltry to be there about 8:00 AM.

RAYLAMB

3-D Distances for Traditional bows?  The normal ethical distance for a hunting shot is about 20 yds.  Each guy has his on ability and confort range for an ethical shot.  3-D is supposed to simulate actual hunting considitons, and in actual hunting you never know how far a game animal will present a shot.  On long shots...some wil ltake it, aome won't.  In 3-D there is no issue about a bad shot wounding an animal.  Most guys I know like a bit longer shot now and then on a 3-D course.  

Give us a challenge.  We don't use sights...purely instinctive...tests our instincts.


----------



## reylamb (May 21, 2009)

Oh, I think it will be challenging enough, that's for sure.  They already are reigning me back, I had a rather deviant setup for the mule deer, but it may have been too mean!!!!!!!  We still have a few things to get finished, but they are just that, a few.  Most of the heavy lifting was done yesterday.

Yeah dutch you like that one huh, freakcurvers!!!!!

A local compound legend in these parts is going to be brining a big smoker, so bring some extra cash for those eats, ribs and BBQ butts from what I hear, maybe some chicken, I just don't remember.  Ricky from Ricks Archery in Alabama will also be there with his travelling archery trailer, so there may even be some shopping to be had.  If you guys want I am fairly certain I could find a place to setup to do a bow swap blanket, I know I usually see those at trad shoots.

Leon is supposed to be bushhogging the 3D course today, and hopefully getting the targets set.  We had them laid out in general areas, but until we get some walking lanes cleared it was hard to determine what the safe shots were.

A good time should be had by all.  For those that enjoy the field shoot, we may have some fun news for next year for everyone.  We (Mike and Leon from Last Chance and myself) are in the discussion phase for some stuff for next year.

I hope we have a great attendance, freakcurvers and wheely bows alike this weekend.  It looks like the weather may even be ok.

The directions are fairly simple, just put 619 Hubert Pittman Rd, Pendergrass into mapquest or your GPS.  There will be a sign out front pointing the way.  Parking may become an issue, but we will figure that out.

If nothing else, a good time should be had by all.

If anyone needs directions my cell is 678.794.6614.......


----------



## dutchman (May 21, 2009)

Your shoot, you pick the distances. We don't much care. I'm just shooting for fun anyway. At the NGT monthly shoots, we'll usually have two or three targets at 30+ yards. The last couple of times I've shot, there have been 40 yard shots. As long as the long shots are in places where it's pretty easy to find my arrow when I miss, I don't care.


Jeffrey, look for a tall fella with an Osage longbow and a camo doo rag and come up and introduce yourself, won't you? I'd like to meet you.


----------



## reylamb (May 22, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Your shoot, you pick the distances. We don't much care. I'm just shooting for fun anyway. At the NGT monthly shoots, we'll usually have two or three targets at 30+ yards. The last couple of times I've shot, there have been 40 yard shots. As long as the long shots are in places where it's pretty easy to find my arrow when I miss, I don't care.
> 
> 
> Jeffrey, look for a tall fella with an Osage longbow and a camo doo rag and come up and introduce yourself, won't you? I'd like to meet you.


Oh, I will be easy to find.  I will be at the sign-in table most of the time.  

I will either have on a Hoyt staff shooter shirt or a Grey shirt with pink embroidery for the raffle we are doing the rest of the year to raise money for cancer research


----------



## Al33 (May 22, 2009)

Looks like Ta-ton-ka, Jake Allen and myself will be heading that way early in the morning. Looking forward to this.


----------



## dutchman (May 23, 2009)

Had a big time today shooting with Al, Papalapin, Dennis, Nacedah, Jake Allen, and Tatonka Chips. Some of the field targets were brutally long, but we had a blast! Looking forward to the next time, guys!

Good shoot, Reylamb. We enjoyed it.


----------



## Al33 (May 23, 2009)

It was a good day indeed and the weather cooperated great. Very nice facilities and courses. My first time shooting the field course and still a bit amazed that our group never lost or broke an arrow on all those long shots. Not sure how many times I shot an arrow today but even before we finished I was ready to lay the bow down which rarely happens. 

Thanks Jeff Lamb for the invite. I hope to be able to make the next one.

To Dennis, dutchman, Ta-ton-ka, Necedah w/son Adam, Papalapin, and Jake Allen, thanks for the fun!


----------



## PAPALAPIN (May 23, 2009)

Had a ball.  I shot some really good groups on some of the  long targets...only problem was that they were grouped in the ground about ten feet in front of the target.

As Al said, none in our group lost arrows, although I would have lost several except that the group was very diligent about not giving up the search.

My bow sounded like it was strung with a piano wire (B-flat I think), and my arrows would run out of steam before they got to the target.  It was amazing to see how some of the other guys shot with ther hunting bows.  I don't think anyone but me had ever shot a field course before.  You sure could tell I had not been on one in about 40 years ('68).

I did not do good on the field course, but I was in contention for the trophey on the pork rib plate.

Thanks to Reylanb and the Last Chance Archery Club for the invite.


----------



## Dennis (May 23, 2009)

I too had a ball shooting my first field archery round with great friends and a great place to shoot. Boy those 80 yard targets would put the arch back in archery!!!


----------



## Necedah (May 24, 2009)

*Al's Fundamentals and Fine Points for Field Archery*

Had a great time at Pendergrass, but we had a slight problem with the distances of the field targets. However, our intrepid leader showed us a technique that was nothing short of amazing to get those arrows out of the leaves and onto the paper......... 

1. Securely nock an arrow 
2. Draw the bow back and anchor
3. Focus on a point on the target
4. Just before the arrow is released, perform the patented
     "Al33 Buttox Squeeze", 5. Release the arrow

Just incase you need help invisioning this process, here is a graphic of this amazing process.


----------



## Al33 (May 24, 2009)

Necedah said:


> Just incase you need help invisioning this process, here is a graphic of this amazing process.



OH ME!!!!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (May 24, 2009)

T.M.I  
Too
Much
Information....!
LOL LOL LOL


----------



## SOS (May 24, 2009)

No, no, no.  That's not the BEST method.....your supposed to squeeze your shoulder blade (scapula) down toward your spine, NOT your cheeks toward your spine.  I thought you listened to Ginger last weekend.....geesh.


----------



## Dennis (May 24, 2009)

It must have worked cause he had the high score!
But i think he just told us that and demonstrated that style just to take us out of our game!


----------



## Al33 (May 24, 2009)

SOS said:


> No, no, no.  That's not the BEST method.....your supposed to squeeze your shoulder blade (scapula) down toward your spine, NOT your cheeks toward your spine.  I thought you listened to Ginger last weekend.....geesh.





DENNIS said:


> It must have worked cause he had the high score!
> But i think he just told us that and demonstrated that style just to take us out of our game!


----------



## PAPALAPIN (May 24, 2009)

Al thought Ginger said "Squeeze your backside"


----------



## Jake Allen (May 24, 2009)

I had a fine time shooting at those looong targets, and hearing about  some of the Miss Ginger "let's try something new" methods.
Something about a quarter?

Thanks for the invite and the accomodations Jeff.
Well put on, organized, challenging and fun shoot in some sure enough pretty woods.
We were a right smart loud on the course and put some arras in new places, but we were good enough to scratch
behind all of the targets real good.
Thanks to all the folks at Last Chance Archery.


----------



## dutchman (May 25, 2009)

I thought it was "Let's try something different?"

We did try something different with that field course. I look forward to the next opportunity to shoot one of them things.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (May 26, 2009)

Good news

Looks like  Ginger will be joining us in Ranger.

Now she can get Al straight in what to "squeeze"


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (May 26, 2009)

PAPALAPIN said:


> Good news
> 
> Looks like  Ginger will be joining us in Ranger.
> 
> Now she can get Al straight in what to "squeeze"


----------



## dutchman (Mar 7, 2010)

Any chance of this event happening again this year? I hope so. Field Archery is fun stuff.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Mar 7, 2010)

Dutchman

I think tey do this every year.

Contct Raylamb to find out.


----------



## Dennis (Mar 7, 2010)

I shoot on thursday nights with the guy who put that shoot on. There is no shoot as of right now planned BUT he said we could have a shoot there anytime we wanted we would just need to buy the paper targets  which cost 17.00 total. If anybody is wanting to have a shoot there lets start a thread and get it planned.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 7, 2010)

Dennis said:


> I shoot on thursday nights with the guy who put that shoot on. There is no shoot as of right now planned BUT he said we could have a shoot there anytime we wanted we would just need to buy the paper targets  which cost 17.00 total. If anybody is wanting to have a shoot there lets start a thread and get it planned.



Pick us a time and I'll buy the targets.


----------



## Dennis (Mar 7, 2010)

Let me get things started


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm  in


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 8, 2010)

Dennis said:


> Let me get things started



Good idea! I find a way to get there.
Those 80 yard shots out the arch in archery.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 8, 2010)

Jake Allen said:


> Good idea! I find a way to get there.
> Those 80 yard shots out the arch in archery.



The 80 yard walk-up was my favorite.


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm in if there's not a shoot happening. Between NGT, TBG, Appling, YOF, Howard Hill, Twin Oaks and hoping there's time for turkey hunting......just let me know.


----------

